# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Σύγκριση Αυγοτροφής

## panos70

Ποια  αυγοτροφη ειναι καλυτερη ποιοτικος  και γιατι, μεταξη της cede και  orlux και ενδιαφερομαι  μονο για την ξηρη και αυτη που ειναι  για  κοκκινα ,ολες οι αποψεις δεκτες

----------


## xXx

όλες οι αγοραστές είναι ποιοτικά χαμηλότρες προφανώς από τις φτιαχτές....μεταξύ των τυφλών  βασιλεύει και κάποιος μονόφθαλμος ίσως...εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να τον βρω  :Evilgrin0007:

----------


## panos70

Εγω θελω να μου πεις ποια, και οχι να μηλας με γριφους

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Όποια δεν είναι καθόλου γλυκιά.

----------


## panos70

Τη CEDE την ειχα και την τρωγανε ανετα την orlux δεν τη δοκιμασα και δεν την ξερω αλλα οπως εψαξα στο ιντερνετ ειδα οτι εχει αναλυτικοτερα συστατικα

----------


## jimi gats

και οι δυο ειναι εξισου καλες.....Ακομα ομως δε μπορω να καταλβω γιατι η cede kanei 5 e και η ορλουξ 10???
ταιζω τη ξηρη χρονια τωρα της σεντε.....ευχαριστημενος και μπορεις καλλιστα να κανεις και προσθηκες δικες σου..

----------


## xXx

και εγώ τις έχω δώσει και τις δύο απλά η cede είναι πιο φτηνή συνήθως στα μαγαζιά

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ θα ηθελα να αναφερεις ακριβως τα συστατικα στα ελληνικα των σκευασματων που σε ενδιαφερουν ή εστω αυτων που ισως εχεις στα χερια σου .απο ξενες ιστοσελιδες παντως για την κιτρινη ξηρη  της cede βρηκα αυτα :
Bakery products, Eggs and egg derivatives, Various sugars, Seeds, Vegetable protein extracts, Oils and fats, Minerals

δηλαδη περιεχει προιοντα αρτοποιας (τωρα γιατι λεει προιοντα και δεν λεει τα συστατικα των προιοντων ... δεν τα ξερουν ; αν δεν ειναι δικια τους παρασκευσης ...ισως ...)  ,αυγα και ....  παραγωγα  αυγων (προφανως καθε φορα που φτιαχνουν αυγοτροφη θα ξεμενουν απο αυγα και λενε να βαλουν και τιποτα ετοιμα παραγωγα τους ), ποικιλια (various ) απο ειδη ζαχαρης .... (αν σε μια ποικιλια candida μυκητων δεν αρεσει το ενα ειδος ,να τους αρεσει εστω ενα αλλο ), σποροι ( αυγοσποροτροφη ... ) ,εκχυλισματα φυτικων πρωτεινων ... πρωτεινης σογιας ή ελαιοκραμβης δηλαδη (φυσικα μη μεταλλαγμενης ... τα προσεχουν τα πουλακια ) ,λαδια (πληθυντικος ...  οτι περισσευει ... ) και λιπη (προφανως οχι φυτικα .... αυτα τα ειπαμε .ειναι τα λαδια ) και μεταλλικα στοιχεια 

για την ορλουξ δεν βρισκω .περιμενω καποιον που την εχει να μου πει .να την αναλυσω και αυτην οπως της αξιζει 


εγω παντως εχω να τους δωσω αυγοτροφη ετοιμη απο ... ειχα δωσει πριν πολλα πολλα χρονια 1 συσκευασια απο την μια και μιση απο την αλλη .

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη  λογο οτι δεν εχω το χρονο να καθομαι να φτιαχνω σπιτικη αυγοτροφη και τα δινω παντα ετοιμη γιαυτο ανεβασα το θεμα στα παιδια που ισως εχουν δωσει και απο τις δυο να δω ποια ειναι η καλυτερη η η λιγοτερη χαλια ,.........τοτε θα ρωτησω τους μυκητες  ποικιλιας candida  να μου πουν ποια τους αρεσει για να την............. παρω

----------


## vag21

αν και την σπιτικη δεν την συγκρινω με τιποτα,ριξε μια ματια και στην witte mollen.

----------


## jk21

για αυτο περιμενω και την συσταση της αλλης για να σου πω μεταξυ των δυο .κανεις δεν μπορει να σου πει με σιγουρια πια ειναι η καλυτερη ποιοτικα παρα μονο απο τα συστατικα της .τα επισημα .αν μιλας για αποδοχη ειναι θεμα πουλιου .δεν ξερω αν στην ξερη αυγοτροφη της η ορλουξ κανει το ιδιο αλλα στην πατε εχει μελι.ποιοτητα αγνωστης .. αλλα εχει μελι ,οχι ζαχαρη .βεβαια *ψημενο* μελι οπως σωστα εχει πει σε αλλο θεμα ο  Μιχαλης ( aeras ) στην ουσια ζαχαρη ειναι σε θρεπτικη αξια .οι πατε να ξερεις διαφερουν μονο στο οτι εχουν επιπλεον λαδι και περισσοτερο αυγο καπως σε σχεση με την ξερη που εχει περισσοτερη φυτικη πρωτεινη .αλλα αυτο ισχυε παλιοτερα .τωρα θελω να το επιβεβαιωσω με συσταση που θα αναφερει καποιος .δεν εχω προσφατα στοιχεια .καπου που ειχα βρει παλιοτερα αναλυτικες συστασεις ..... τωρα υπαρχει το προιον χωρις λεπτομερειες

----------


## panos70

Εγινε Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω για το ψαξιμο που εκανες

----------


## aTomGR

Γενικώς οι αυγοτροφές είναι μαύρο κουτί. Κανένας δεν σου λέει σε τι μορφή βάζει τι και το σημαντικότερο τι συντηρητικά χρησιμοποιούν. Το θέμα είναι να ξέρεις τι έχει μέσα από βιταμίνες για να ξέρεις τι πρόσθετα θα βάλεις και πόσο πρωτεΐνη από σόγια έχει για να κανονίσεις τι θα βάλεις για τα μικρά. 
Το σημαντικότερο από όλα είναι αυτό που δίνεις να αρέσει στα πουλιά και να μεγαλώνουν με υγεία. Για μένα όλα τα άλλα είναι διαφημιστικό κόλπο των εμπόρων και κουτσομπολιά που έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ας το δούμε απλά και μεταξύ μας.

Πανο: Τάιζες κάποια αυγοτροφη και είχες προβλήματα, και ψάχνεσαι να την αλλάξεις με κάποια καλύτερη;;

jk : προτείνεις μια αυγοτροφη (αυγοψωμο) κατά την γνώμη μου σωστή ,και φρέσκια   έχει και ένα υψηλό ποσοστό αποδοχής από τα πουλιά , πόσες δοκιμές (πειράματα ) έκανες για να φτάσεις σε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα αποδοχής  χωρίς να παρεκκλίνεις από τον στόχο σωστή, και φρέσκια;;
Και τι κόστος έχεις σε υλικά;

Θάνο:   *Το σημαντικότερο από όλα είναι αυτό που δίνεις να αρέσει στα πουλιά και να μεγαλώνουν με υγεία.
*Η λέξη αρέσει είναι αυτή που ανοίγει την όρεξη στο εμπόριο,
αντί αυτής αν βάλουμε την λέξη πρέπει αλλάζει όλο το θέμα, και οι στόχοι του.

Αρέσει <=> χρώμα-άρωμα-ύφη-τιμή-διάρκεια ζωής προϊόντος-διαφήμιση-προπαγάνδα-φτηνά προϊόντα η υποπροϊόντα, οπού και όπως τα βρούμε,ας έχουν και ζάχαρη, ο πελάτης βλέπει, μυρίζει αποφασίζει,και αγοράζει,
               το πούλι, τρώει ότι του προσφέρεις (δεν αγοράζει εκείνο) του αρέσει,το τρώει, δημιουργούνται προβλήματα λόγο των ζακχαρων κλπ , αρρωσταίνει,η το κάνεις καλά αν ξέρεις, τροφοδοτώντας την αλυσίδα του κέρδους σε φάρμακα,η επιστρέφει στην                          φύση,και από την λύπη σου αγοράζεις άλλο, και ο χορός καλά κρατεί!!

Πρέπει <=> γνώση(προσφέρεται απλόχερα και εδώ) υπομονή και επιμονή ,(γιατί αυτό που πρέπει είναι και άνοστο,και θέλει και χρόνο για να το συνηθίσει και να ταΐσει και τα μωρά του στον πρώτο κύκλο,στον δεύτερο θα το έχουν συνηθίσει) και αγάπη.
               τίποτα από αυτά δεν πουλάει, γιατί έχουν υψηλό κόστος.
               Η αγάπη σου στα πουλιά σε κάνει και να τα μάθεις, και να τα εφαρμόσεις,
                Αν ο χρόνος δεν σου επιτρέπει, υπάρχουν τρόποι για να αποφυγής (της Κυριακής την χαρά, και της Δευτέρας την λύπη) , τάισε αυγό φρέσκο όταν μπορείς,η μην ταΐσεις καθόλου,
                εγώ θα το προτιμούσα από το να ταΐσω αυγομυκητες,η αυγοβακτηρια και το λέω μετά λόγου γνώσεως.

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ στα δικα μου δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα αποδοχης .ισως οταν ειναι αφρατη και οχι σκετο τριμμενο αυγοψωμο ,αλλα οχι λασπερη εχει ακομη μεγαλυτερη αποδοχη .λιγο κουσκους ,λιγη βρασμενη κινοα ,λιγη αλοη  ή και λιγο σκετο νερο και ανακατεμα ειναι διαφορες μεθοδοι για αφρατεμα .δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα αλλοιωσης στη διαρκεια της ημερας ως προς θεμα βακτηριων αλλα το απογευμα θελει φρεσκια γιατι στεγνωνει .ξερω ομως και βαζω τις καταλληλες ποσοτητες και σπανια βρισκω ηδη απο το μεσημερι ,υπολοιπο απο την πρωινη που εχω βαλει 

κοστος 

200 γρ αλευρι σιτου βιολογικο  40 - 50 λεπτα 

150 γρ αλευρι κινοα 1 ευρω

150 καλαμποκαλευρο 20 λεπτα 

6 αυγα  1,2 ευρω

λιγο λαδι (δεν ξερω ) '

baking powder (και αυτο κατι λιγα λεπτα ) 

γυρω στα 3 ευρω δηλαδη και βγαζει ποσοτητα γυρω στο κιλο 


Ο ΠΑΝΟς για δικους του λογους εχει επιλεξει ή τουλαχιστον αυτο ψαχνει στην παρουσα φαση ,να κανει χρηση ετοιμης .αν δεν το ζητησει εκεινος ,ας μην παρεκλινουμε στην συγκριση ετοιμης και φτιαχτη .τα πιστευω μου τα ξερετε οι περισσοτεροι και ειναι ενα θεμα που ψοφαω να το συζητησω αν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον αλλα αν θελει καποιος ας ανοιχτει καπου αλλου (εκτος αν ζητησει κατι διαφορετικο ο Πανος )

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

3 ευρώ το κιλό, σωστή και φρέσκια,(κάπως έτσι είναι το σκεπτικό,τι *πρέπει* να τρώνε τα πουλιά)
αν πρόσθεσης και 2 κιλά προϊόντα αρτοποιίας και μπισκοτοποιίας,χ,20 λεπτά το κιλό =3,40/3 κιλά = 1,13 το κιλό, καλή τιμή μπορείς να πουλήσεις,θα αρέσει στα πουλιά και στους πελάτες, ααα!! βάλε και λίγο χρώμα, βάλε και μερικά Ε... συντηρητικά για να αντέχει στο ράφι 1-2 χρόνια,να είσαι και νόμιμος,και μην έχεις αναστολές, είσαι στα πλαίσια του νόμου, έτσι λέει η ανάλυση του χημείου,

όχι όμως η ανάλυση της γνώσης για το χόμπι αυτό.

----------


## panos70

Παιδια το ξερω πως η φτιαχτει ειναι μακραν η καλυτερη απο την ετοιμη αγοραστη ,αλλα για διαφορους λογους εχω επιλεξει να δινω την αγοραστη ,.ο λογος που ζηταω τις γνωμες σας  ειναι οτι εδω που ειμαι δεν βρισκω καποια καλη επωνυμη μαρκα σε τιμη κιλου και να ειναι κλειστη αεροστεγως,εχει μονο την orlux πατε και την κοκκινη που θελω εγω την εχουν 5 ευρω τα 250 γραμ και τα πουλια δεν την τρωνε  με ευχριστηση και ενα δυο καθολου, τα πετ εδω εχουν τα 25 κιλα τσουβαλια που ειναι χυμα, ανοιχτα και να πετανε και μυγες απο επανω,γιαυτο θελω να παραγγειλω απο το ιντερνετ 3 αυγοτροφες του ενος κιλου για να βγαζω τουλαχιστον 7-8 μηνες η και τον χρονο,γιαυτο ζηταω την αποψη σας και δεν μηλαω καθολου για να φτιαξω,δλδ Νικο λες να μην δωσω καθολου στα μικρα αυγοτροφη και να δινω μονο σκετο αυγο;δεν θα εχουν καποιες βιταμινες  ελλειψει

----------


## jk21

να πουλησω ; το αλλο με τον Τοτο  το ξερεις ; :: 

Νικο ενα παρομοιο ανεκδοτο ειχα ακουσει απο τον εταιρο Νικο (παιανα )μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου , για αυτα εδω 

*Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών*


*Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του*


Στην πορεια των χρονων ειδα το 

fertivit 
http://petbirds.gr/forum/t17754/#.T-jQUxedAvk

Lysine - 15.000 mg/kg
Methionine - 20.000 mg/kg


να αλλαζει συσταση σε 

*Ferti-vit*

DL-μεθειονίνη 30000 mg / kg
L-λυσίνη 20000 mg / kg






για να ισοφαρισει το 


mutavit 

*Μuta-vit Orlux*


L-lysine
20.000
mg/kg



DL-methionine
30.000
mg/kg



http://petbirds.gr/forum/t17780/#.T-jQThedAvk
Lysine - 20.000 mg/kg
Methionine - 30.000 mg/kg


μια διαφορα που ειχα αναφερει και εδω
*Πολυβιταμινούχα σκευάσματα για την αναπαραγωγή*


επισυναπτοντας στην ουσια μια φραση μου απο πολυ παλιοτερα ειχα αναφερει στο pb , σε ερωτηση καποιου φιλου για ποιες τροφες και συμπλήρωματα ευνοουν την διαθεση των πουλιων για ζευγαρωμα .ενδιαμεσα προφανως η συσταση του φερτιβιτ αλλαξε και εγινε ιδια στο σημειο που υστερουσε στο θεμα ενισχυσης της γονιμοτητας  ,σε σχεση με ενα σκευασμα που η εταιρια προτεινε για αλλο λογο .προφανως καποιος της εταιριας ετυχε να εχει τον ιδιο προβληματισμο και το αλλαξε 


πριν λιγο καιρο ολοι μιλουσανε για ενα <<ρασκ >> που στα ελληνικα σημαινει παξιμαδι και στην ουσια ηταν ενα αρτοσκευασμα βασης για παρασκευη οικιακων αυγοτροφων .εγω μια  ζωη μιζερος βρηκα στο κουσκους τις ιδιες ιδιοτητες ,φθηνοτερα και κυριως ποιοτικοτερα (ανθρωπινο σκευασμα γαρ ... ) το προτεινα ,με πειρανε για πλακα .... αλλα τωρα κουσκους βαζουν ολοι 



με την κινοα καποτε καποιοι προτεινανε να κανουμε κοτοσουπα .... δεν ειμαι πολυ ενθουσιασμενος απο την διαδοση της ,αλλα κοτοσουπα κανανε μονο εκεινοι ... 


δεν θα χρειαστει να φτιαξω και να πουλησω μια τετοια αυγοτροφη που λες .την αλλοιωση των αρχων και της συνταγης ,την αφηνω στις εταιριες που ηδη παρασκευαζουν .σε αυτες δεν θα ειναι ενα βημα προς τα πισω αλλα μπρος .το ποταμι δεν γυριζει πισω !αρκει να υπαρχει υπομονη και πεισμα !

----------


## panos70

Δλδ να παρω αυτη που ξερω οτι τους αρεσει και την τρωνε;

----------


## orion

Εγώ είμαι fun της witte mollen που είπε και ο φίλος vag21, πήρα τον 5Kg κουβά...
Φυσικά στην περίοδο αναπαραγωγής βάζω και σπιτική...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> ,δλδ Νικο λες να μην δωσω καθολου στα μικρα αυγοτροφη και να δινω μονο σκετο αυγο;δεν θα εχουν καποιες βιταμινες  ελλειψει



Πανο, η καταναλωτική έξαρση περνάει και μέσα από την μόδα, και κυρίως μέσα από την διαχείριση πληροφοριών,
μια πληροφορία που έχω να σου δώσω εγώ,ως απάντηση στην ερώτηση σου είναι:
5 στα 5  η 4 στα 4 , παλαιότερα δεν ήταν έκπληξη,με χρήση η χωρίς χρήση φρέσκου αυγού,
έλεγξε σήμερα τα δικά σου αποτελέσματα,με χρήση των αναλύσεων,και ότι σου προτείνουν οι ετικέτες,αν δεν είσαι ικανοποιημένος, ψάξε το λάθος στην ρίζα του.

Και αν απορείς γιατί γίνεται αυτό,η απάντηση από εμένα είναι, ότι πρέπει να μείνεις ενεργός καταναλωτής,και ποτέ να μην καταφέρεις να αποκτήσεις ένα σημαντικό κοπάδι,και γίνεις εν δυνάμει ανταγωνιστής.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Εγώ είμαι fun της witte mollen που είπε και ο φίλος vag21, πήρα τον 5Kg κουβά...
> Φυσικά στην περίοδο αναπαραγωγής βάζω και σπιτική...


Χρυσώνοντας το χάπι,θα πω ότι η witte mollen ,δεν απευθύνεται 100% στον πελάτη,που αυτό είναι θετικό, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι μια εύκολη (λύση).
Τώρα με τι ποσοστό απευθύνετε στο πουλί, φαίνεται από τα αποτελέσματα της χρήσης της, και αξιολογείται ανάλογα τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία του κάθε εκτροφεα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημήτρη,
σαν ανέκδοτα πρέπει να τα λεω, μετά από το τελευταίο δικαστήριο, από Γερμανική εταιρεία,
στο δικαστήριο βέβαια δεν δικαιώθηκα,η εταιρεία όμως έκτοτε άλλαξε την πολιτική της.

----------


## jk21

> γιαυτο θελω να παραγγειλω απο το ιντερνετ 3 αυγοτροφες του ενος κιλου για να βγαζω τουλαχιστον 7-8 μηνες η και τον χρονο,γιαυτο ζηταω την αποψη σας και δεν μηλαω καθολου για να φτιαξω,δλδ Νικο λες να μην δωσω καθολου στα μικρα αυγοτροφη και να δινω μονο σκετο αυγο;δεν θα εχουν καποιες βιταμινες  ελλειψει



Πανο δεν ξερω αν μειωσες τοσο δραστικα την εκτροφη σου αλλα  3 κιλα αυγοτροφη για περιοδο αναπαραγωγης,αλλα εμενα μου εχουν φυγει  3 κιλα απο αρχες μαρτη  για 4 ζευγαρια και τα μικρα τους  .προσωπικα αν ο λογος του να μην προσπαθησεις μια δικη σου αυγοτροφη ειναι το κοστος και ο χρονος παρασκευης μονο ,και στα δυο κρινω οτι δεν εχεις υπολογισει σωστα .για το κοστος εχω παραθεσει τιμες ,για τον χρονο η αναμιξη υλικων σε μια λεκανη 2-3 φορες μεσα σε 4 μηνες (ισως και λιγοτερο αν κανεις ποσοτητα ) και το στοιχειωδες ανακατεμα τους σε μορφη χυλου (ουτε καν ζυμωμα ) διαρκει πολυ λιγοτερο απο αντιστοιχες επισκεψεις σε πετ σοπ 
αν υπαρχουν αλλοι λογοι παω πασο

μια αυγοτροφη σε ποσοτητα πανω απο 70 στα εκατο εχει σαν βαση ενα αμυλουχο υλικο και μαλιστα δενθα ελεγα της ιδιας ποιοτητας που εχουν εσωτερικα αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα αμυλουχων σπορων .δεν χανει διατροφικα (ισα ισα κερδιζει ) ενα ζευγαρι αν τρωει μονο σπορους και αυγο φρεσκο αντι λιγοτερους σπορους και ετοιμης αυγοτροφης .απλα θελει περισσοτερο χρονο να ετοιμασει στον προλοβο την ποσοτητα χυλου που θα μεταβιβασει στα μικρα .αν τωρα σαν βαση σε μια αυγοτροφης  δεν εχουμε αγνωστης ποιοτητας αλευρα ή ηδη παρασκευσμενα αρτοσκευασματα  (οπως συμβαινει στις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ) αλλα εχουμε στην θεση αυτων ή και των αμυλουχων σπορων ,αλευρι ακομα και σιταριου μονο βιολογικο .... η ποιοτητα σε θρεπτικη αξια δεν συγκρινεται .ειδικα αν το αυγο ειναι φρεσκο και οχι αφυδατωμενο σκονη που υπαρχει στις ετοιμες

----------


## panos70

Oxι δεν σκευτομαι καθολου το οικονομικο, αλλα εμενα μου παει τοσο πολυ σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης γιατι καθε μερα στο καθε ζευγαρι βαζω και βρασμενο αυγο μισο η και ολοκληρο αναλογα με τα ποσα μικρα εχουν το καθε ζευγαρι και το ποσο ημερων ειναι τα μικρα δλδ να το φανε και να τους περισσευει κιολας ,και οπως καταλαβαινεις τα μικρα τα μεγαλωνω με αυγο και την αυγοτροφη την εχουν σαν λιχουδια.... ας πουμε κατι εξτρα,γιαυτο πιστευω πως δεν φευγει τοσο πολυ η αυγοτροφη μου,.........Νικο να μην μηλας με ανεκδοτα και γριφους για να λαμβανουμε σωστα και χωρεις λαθη  αυτα που θελεις να μας πεις και οσα ποιο πολλα μας λετε εσεις οι εμπυροι τοσα ποιο πολλα μαθενουμε και βελτιωνουμε την διατροφη και το κοπαδι μας ,να πω πως αυτη τη στιγμη τα πουλια τα εχω μειωσει στα 12,απο 28 που ειχα φτασει......για μενα το ταβανι προς το παρον ειναι τα 30

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ αν εχεις στανταρ την παροχη φρεσκου αυγου στα πουλια σου τοτε νομιζω κατι πολυ πιο ευκολο που θα μπορουσε να σε καλυψει και σε τυχον προσθηκη καποιων συμπληρωματων ή χρωστικων που δινεις αναμιγνυοντας στην ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,ειναι η χρηση κουσκους χωρις καν την προσθηκη αυγου

δηλαδη βαζεις στο νερο πολυβιταμινη ,γυρη ,χρωστικη ,αρωμα πορτοκαλι (που συζητουσαμε σε αλλο ποστ ) και αφου τα ανακατεψεις με το μιξερακι του καφε ,ριχνεις κουσκους να απορροφησει το νερο . εχεις ετοιμο αυτο που θες σαν εξτρα σνακ και αν θες το ανακατευεις για επιπλεον πρωτεινη με  5-10 το πολυ τριμμενο σε σκονη κιμα σογιας (μη μεταλλαγμενο ) αν και η επαρκης παροχη αυγου στα πουλια αρκει για αυτην .επισης αν εχεις ανακατευεις με το κουταλι και λιγη λεκιθινη σαν εξτρα  πηγη χολινης και οχι μονο  ή και αποξηραμενα βοτανα .εννοειται αναλογα με τις προσθηκες στεγνου επιπλεον υλικου ,φροντιζεις τα κουσκους να ετοιμασθει ως λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο υδαρο

και για να μην μου πεις ... αυγοτροφη χωρις αυγο ; θα την ελεγα περισσοτερο soft food .ετσι λενε ενα τετοιοα παρασκευασμα εξω και παραδειγμα του ειναι η raggio di sole που αναφερει εδω ο νικος οτι εχει μεγαλη αποδοχη 

*Αυγοτροφή αλλα ποιά???*δεν εχει ιχνος αυγου .ενα ειδος μπισκοτου ειναι με εξτρα φυτικη πρωτεινη (σογιας ) 

και για να σε ιντριγκαρω και αλλο το 1/5 του νερου ας ειναι και γαλα .θα δινεις επαρκεστατη d3 χωρις ιχνος συμπληρωματος ασβεστιου .ισως και σε καπως μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα αλλα σε αυτην 100% χωρις ιχνος προβληματος με την λακτοζη (ετσι κι αλλιως κυκλοφορα πια και γαλα χωρις  λακτοζη )



τωρα για τα αινιγματα του Νικου ,εγω καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα τι θελει να πει ... δημοσια πρεπει να προσεχουμε πολυ καλα τι λεμε ! 

πχ εδω δεν μπαινουν στον κοπο οι εταιριες να μας δωσουν στοιχεια για τα λεγομενα προιοντα αρτοποιιας ... θα το κανουμε εμεις; 

εμενα η δικια μου δουλεια ειναι να βοηθησω με συνταγες που ξερουμε τι εχουν μεσα και ο τολμων νικα ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

[QUOTE=jk21;478488]
*πχ εδω δεν μπαινουν στον κοπο οι εταιριες να μας δωσουν στοιχεια για τα λεγομενα προιοντα αρτοποιιας ... θα το κανουμε εμεις;* 

Δημήτρη θα το κάνω εγώ γιατί όχι,
Π.Χ.
Προϊόντα αρτοποιίας: Οι χημικές αναλύσεις που γράφουν αυτό, εννοούν ότι το προϊόν περιέχει πρώτες ύλες ίδιες και όμοιες με αυτές που χρησιμοποιούν στην αρτοποιία (άλευρα-πρόσθετα-συντηρητικά -βελτιωτικά -διογκωτικα κλπ.) 
                             Αυτά βρίσκονται κατά την χημική ανάλυση,και έτσι προσδιορίζονται.
                             Και όλα είναι νόμιμα. 

Υποπροϊόντα αρτοποιίας: Μπισκότα-κουλουράκια-τσουρέκια-κέικ-κουραμπιέδες-μελομακάρονα-παξιμάδια-φρυγανιές κλπ,τα οποία έσπασαν κατά την παραγωγή,η την μεταφορά, *η,η,η,* χρησιμοποιούνται γενικά για άλλες χρήσεις .
                                  Εδώ η χημική ανάλυση  εμφανίζεται ίδια με την πιο πάνω,και άντε να παρουσιάσει κάποια μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά, τέφρας,(πολλοί  θα το δουν λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν).
                                  Και εδώ όλα είναι νόμιμα.

Αν σε μια αυγοτροφη χρησιμοποιηθούν προϊόντα αρτοποιίας,η γεύση της θα είναι *φυσιολογικά γλυκιά*,με βάση τα σάκχαρα που περιέχουν τα αμυλούχα υλικά.

Αν πάλι χρησιμοποιηθούν υποπροϊόντα αρτοποιίας, η γεύση της θα είναι *υπερβολικά γλυκιά*, που αυτό για εμένα σημαίνει, ότι ο παραγωγός δεν γνωρίζει ότι τα πουλιά δεν συνηθίζεται να τρώνε γλυκό,η το γνωρίζει αλλά τον ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο τα κέρδη,
η γιατί ο ίδιος πιστεύει ότι τα ωφελεί το γλυκό, *η,η,η,* κλπ.

Και οι δυο τρόποι είναι θεμιτοί και νόμιμοι, τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.


Υ/Γ Η λέξη υποπροϊόντα δεν εμφανίζετε τακτικά, διότι δημιουργεί υπόνοιες,και στην ουσία δεν ανιχνεύεται από μια απλή χημική ανάλυση.

----------


## panos70

Τωρα ησασταν και οι δυο κατανοητοι να ξερουμε ποια ειναι τα προιοντα και ποια τα υποπροιοντα και γιατι πρεπει να αποφευγουμε τη γλυκια αυγοτροφη,μην τα κρατατε μονο για εσας να τα λετε και σε εμας

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ λυσε μου και την εξης απορια : για ποιο λογο ενω απο οτι γνωριζω σε καθε ευρωπαικο προιον καθε συστατικο του ,που ειναι στην συσταση σε ποσοστο πανω απο καποιο μικρο ποσοστο ( πανω κατω 1-5 % δεν θυμαμαι ) ειναι υποχρεωτικο να αναφερεται ,στις αυγοτροφες αναφερεται σαν πρωτη υλη << προιοντα αρτοποιιας >> και οχι πχ τα συστατικα παρασκευης τους ;αν ειναι υποπροιοντα ,το καταλαβαινω ... σιγα μην τα ξερουν αφου δεν τα φτιαχνουν αυτοι .στα προιοντα; γιατι πχ δεν αναφερεται εστω το βασικοτερο ολων; πχ αλευρι σιτου ή καποιο αλλο; ομολογω μονο σε pellets  εχω δει κατι τετοιο να αναφερεται αναλυτικα .σιγουρα η πρωτη υλη ειναι αλευρι ή και τα προιοντα αρτοποιιας στην ουσια ειναι βαση που δεν φτιαχνει η καθε εταιρια αλλα καποιες ισως αγοραζουν απο αλλου; αν την φτιαχνει η ιδια εταιρια γιατι δεν αναφερει τα υλικα;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Τωρα ησασταν και οι δυο κατανοητοι να ξερουμε ποια ειναι τα προιοντα και ποια τα υποπροιοντα και γιατι πρεπει να αποφευγουμε τη γλυκια αυγοτροφη,μην τα κρατατε μονο για εσας να τα λετε και σε εμας



Πανο στο ποστ Νο 4 είχες την απάντηση, αλλά δεν σου γαργάλησε την περιέργεια, ίσως γιατί σκεφτόσουν το ματς της εθνικής.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημήτρη, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά ρωτάς για την πραγματική σύνθεση ενός προϊόντος,
ο γενικός όρος προϊόντα αρτοποιίας, δίνει την ευκαιρία να φυλάξεις την συνταγή η οποία είναι πνευματική σου ιδιοκτησία ,και αποτέλεσμα επενδύσεως σε πειράματα,και άλλα έξοδα,και έτσι να διατηρείς το προσωπικό όφελος από την προσπάθεια και την επένδυση αυτή.
Αν μέσω της ανάλυσης δημοσιεύσεις την συνταγή, τότε με δικά σου έξοδα θα έχουν όφελος και οι ανταγωνιστές.

Παράλληλα δίνει και την ευκαιρία να κρύψεις ορισμένα πράγματα, όπως
σε γενικές γραμμές:
βάζεις σιμιγδάλι, είναι η καρδιά του σταριού το καλύτερο,
βάζεις αλεύρι, είναι σχεδόν ολόκληρο το στάρι,
βάζεις αλφες, είναι το αλεύρι από το κέλυφος του σταριού,
βάζεις βητες, είναι από τον φλοιό του σταριού,κλπ
η πίτουρα;
Με τον γενικό όρο προϊόντα αρτοποιίας,δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να αναφέρεις τι από αυτά χρησιμοποιείς, ίσως κάποια ίσως όλα.
Παντός αν εγώ εφτιαχνα μια αυγοτροφη που θα προορίζονταν σε ψαγμένους χομπιστες,δεν θα δίσταζα να αναφέρω όλα τα *καλούδια* που θα έβαζα μέσα,και θα επέλεγα άλλους τρόπους που υπάρχουν για να φυλάξω την συνταγή και την επένδυση,
για το κέρδος θα το έκανα , αλλά σε πιο σωστή βάση, και σίγουρα για επιλεγμένο πελατολόγιο.
Ο λαός λέει ότι το φτηνό είναι ακριβό.

----------


## jk21

η συνταγη Νικο δεν κρυβεται με μη παραθεση των συστατικων αλλα με μη παραθεση των ποσοστων τους στο προιον και στον τροπο επεξεργασιας τους για την παρασκευη τους .ετσι κι αλλιως τα υλικα που χρειαζονται για την δημιουργια της << κρυφης βασης - μπισκοτου >> εμπεριεχονται και στα υπολοιπα που αναφερονται πχ ελαια ,ζαχαρη ,αυγα ,προσθετες πρωτεινες κλπ .εγω εκει που κολλαω ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζω κανενα ευρωπαικο προιον που να εχει δικαιωμα να μην αναφερει τις πρωτες υλες του αναλυτικα ,εκτος αν καποια πρωτη υλη του δεν ειναι δικια του παραγωγη αλλα άλλης εταιριας που και εκεινη στην συσκευασια bulk χονδρικης για την πρωτη υλη αυτη (που ισως δεν βγαινει στο λιανεμποριο αλλα ειναι μονο για χρηση απο αλλες εταιριες πχ αυτη της παρασκευης της αυγοτροφης ) .ετσι ειχα διαβασει καποτε το νομο οτι πρεπει να συμβαινει για την αναγραφη των συστατικων προιοντων διατροφης

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Εγω εκανα μια χειροποιητη αυγοτροφη που μου ειπε ο φιλος μου ο dourios.
Μου επε 10 πτι μπερ και 1 αυγο βραστο στο μουλτι και καθε εβδομαδα να ελατωνο τα μπιστοκα κατα 1-2.
Εγω ομως χτυπησα στο μουλτι 5 πτι μπερ 1 αυγοβραστο και 5 φρυγανιες και εγινε τελειο αφρατο και νοπο.
στο ψυγειο κανε 1-2 βδομαδες.
το καρδερινοκαναρο μου τραλαθηκε επεσε με τα μουτρα το ιδια και τα ζεμπρακια τα παπαγαλακια δεν το δοκιμασαν και πιστευω αν το δοκιμασουν θα ξετρελασθουν
Γνωμη μου!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Να ρωτήσω κάτι με την ευκαιρία της κουβέντας !! Με την νέα δουλειά σε εργοστάσιο παρασκευής ψωμιού κ.α. έχω δικαίωμα να παίρνω 1 ψωμί την μέρα για το σπίτι. Πριν 4 μέρες πήρα ένα λευκό ψωμί και αφού πέρασαν 2 μέρες και δεν....φαγώθηκε το έβαλα στον φούρνο 200 βαθμούς για 15-20 λεπτάκια και το έκανα τριμμένη φρυγανιά αφού το πέρασα από το μούλτι !! 

Ρωτάω λοιπόν πια είναι η καλύτερη βάση για προσθήκη σε αυγοτροφή από τα παρακάτω ψωμιά : 

Σταρένιο
Σίκαλης
Ολικής
Προζυμιού
Χωριάτικο
Πολύσπορο
...δεν θυμάμαι άλλα
*
_*έχω πήξει στον σπόρο παπαρούνας....μήπως να καβατζώσω μερικούς ??? 
_

 ::

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

δημήτρη, άλλη η νομοθεσία για προϊόντα και συσκευασίες που προορίζονται για ανθρώπους,
άλλη για προϊόντα και συσκευασίες για ζώα που θα καταναλωθούν από ανθρώπους,
και άλλη η οδηγία της eu για προϊόντα και συσκευασίες που προορίζονται για ζώα και πτηνά που δεν θα καταναλωθούν από ανθρώπους,(εδώ είναι το παράθυρο).

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Αλέξανδρε εγώ στην αυγοτροφη που φτιάχνω δεν χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου αλεύρι από σιτάρι,
το σκεπτικό και ο στόχος μου είναι να δώσω το αυγό, μέσω της αυγοτροφης,να καταναλωθεί *γρήγορα,*για να ελαχιστοποιήσω τα ρίσκα.
Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν βάζω αλεύρι από στάρι.


Για την παπαρούνα τώρα,
οι παλιοί πουλιαντζήδες (όπως ο γέρο Γράφας , μέσα στα σωστά , έκαναν και λάθη, η παπαρούνα ήταν ένα από αυτά), κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα.

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ αν την εχεις προχειρη (την οδηγια )  ή μπορεις να την βρεις (χαλαρα ) θα την ηθελα ειτε εδω ειτε με πμ 

για την αυγοτροφη ξερω οτι προτιμας ιδιαιτερα το αλευρι βρωμης .και γω συμφωνω για την θρεπτικη του αξια αλλα κρινω οτι καλα ειναι να αναμιγνυεται με σιταρενιο .σε καποια πραγματα αλληλοσυμπληρωνονται .ομως γιατι λες οτι το σιταρενιο οδηγει σε καθυστερηση καταναλωση της αυγοτροφης; εχεις καποιο λογο; προφανως καπου το στηριζεις για να το λες 

Αλεξανδρε αν το χρησιμοποιεις σαν το αποκλειστικο υλικο με αλευρι στην αυγοτροφη σου ,να διαλεξεις καποιο να εχει και λιγο καλαμποκαλευρο στη συνταγη (ισως βαζουν σε καποιο) για την μασκα των καρδερινων σου αλλα και για φωτεινο κιτρινο στα καναρια σου .εγω παντως θα σου ελεγα να μην χρησιμοποιεις αναεπεξεργασμενο προιοντα .εκτος αυτου η ελλειψη βρωμης σε αυτα (και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και ο νικος σε αυτο ειναι μαζι μου ) ή αλευρου κινοα ,μειωνει κατα πολυ την τελικη θρεπτικη αξια .μονο με αυτα εχεις βαση με πληρη πρωτεινη

----------


## panos70

Εγω οταν δινω την αυγοτροφη (ετοιμη του εμπορειου ) βαζω μεσα και λιγο περιλα λιγο καμμελινα, λιγο bella di note,λιγο γυρη  η αν δεν βαλω γυρη λιγο σπιρουλλινα,παντως θελω  να πιστευω πως  δινω το κατι παραπανω σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης -πτεροροιας και οχι μονο

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημήτρη τα κανάρια προτιμούν την βρώμη, όχι εγώ, :Happy: 
εν αντιθέσει με το αλεύρι από σιτάρι,
εκεί αποδίδω και την καθυστέρηση.

τρία πράγματα κάνω τα αναφέρω για να έχω και την γνώμη σου.

12 αυγά σε ένα μπολ,
500 γρ. νυφάδες βρώμης (κουάκερ), συσκευασία αζώτου
250 γρ. άμυλο καλαμποκιού 100% (ΝΙΣΕΣΤΕ) αυτό χρησιμοποιώ όταν χρειάζεται αντί του rask
1 κύβο μαγιά νωπή, διαλυμένη σε ένα φλιτζανάκια του καφέ νερό.
ξύσμα από τον φλοιό 2 λεμονιών.(κιτρικό οξύ) 

Όλα αυτά ανακάτεμα καλό με ένα κουτάλι, αναμονή 30 λεπτά για να δουλέψει η μαγιά, και σε ένα ταψί στον φούρνο προθερμασμένο στους 180 βαθμούς για 20-30 λεπτά.  
Όταν είναι έτοιμο και αφού κρυώσει, λίγο αποξηραμένο σκόρδο, αρκετή φρέσκια ρίγανη, στο μπλέντερ, και ψυγείο.
Στην ποσότητα που ταΐζω κάθε φορά , προσθέτω και μουρουνέλαιο
Τα επί πλέων που βάζεις εσύ τα λατρεύω, αλλά θα τους αλλάξω ρουτίνα τον Οκτώβριο.

----------


## jk21

12 αυγα για 500 γρ (ή 750 μαζι με το νισιστε ) αλευρων ,μου φαινεται παρα πολυ σαν πρωτεινη (απο λιπαρα εισαι ενταξει γιατι δεν βαζεις λαδι αλλα ετσι μειωνονται τα λιπαρα οξεα ) .ειδικα αν σκεφτεις οτι καποια σημαντικα αμινοξεα ειναι σε υψηλη ποσοτητα στη βρωμη

επειδη μαλιστα ψηνεις τα υλικα ,θα προτιμουσα αλευρι βρωμης .βιολογικο βρισκεις με 4-5 ευρω το κιλο .δεν επιμενω αλλα αν αντικαθιστουσες ενα 20-30 % απο τη βρωμη με σιταρι θα βρισκαμε την μεση λυση στις διαπραγματευσεις   :wink: 

γιατι βαζεις μαγια και οχι baking .η παρουσια αυγων δινει τη μορφη κεικ που το baking ειναι το στανταρ .εκτος αυτου εχω παρατηρησει οτι κατι  που γινεται με μαγια ,αλλοιωνεται και πιο γρηγορα 

γιατι νισιστε και οχι κουσκους ; το ρασκα και το κουσκους δεν μπαινουν μετα ωμα; 


την επομενη θα φτιαξω μονο με βρωμη ,κινοα (ή αμαρανθο ) και λιγο καλαμποκαλευρο για να σου κανω το χατηρι να δοκιμασω να δω αν υπαρχει διαφορα στην αποδοχη .

για οσους θελουν σπυρωτη τροφη ,το σιμιγδαλι ειτε σιτου ειτε καλαμποκιου (πολεντα ) δινει τετοια υφη !

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Βέβαιαααα ξέχασα και το καλαμποκόψωμο !!!! Βγάζουμε και τέτοιο !!*  ::

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Φυλάγομαι Δημήτρη, από ότι γνωρίζω και ξέρω, έχω κώλυμα με την πρόληψη,και όχι με την αντιμετώπιση .

δεν είναι θέμα διαπραγμάτευσης, τεράστιο ρόλο παίζει για εμένα η συσκευασία,το κουάκερ είναι σε συσκευασία αζώτου, εκτός των άλλων,
ευχαρίστως θα δοκίμαζα με αλεύρι από σιτάρι,αν έβρισκα μαμουνιασμενο, καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ, έχουμε να κάνουμε με 25 γραμ. οργανισμό,

πρωτεΐνη 65% περίπου ζωική,35% φυτική,

μαγιά για ζυμομύκητες,το baking είναι διογκωτικο, 

νισεστε, έχει όλα τα καλά του καλαμποκιού, καλή συσκευασία,και τεραστία απορροφητικότητα στα υγρά,το βάζω πριν το ψήσιμο γιατί λειτουργεί σαν γαλακτοματοποιητής ,
και μετά αν χρειαστεί για να μην είναι πολύ υδαρό το μίγμα.

----------


## jk21

για γαλακτοματοποιητης τι καλυτερο απο τη λεκιθινη σε σκονη ... τα εχουμε ηδη πει για αυτο .

οι ζυμομυκητες με το ψησιμο πεθαινουν .οσοι χαλανε στην πορεια το ψωμιο δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος οτι ειναι μη παθογονοι .επισης το στελεχος της μαγιας του ψωμιου ειναι διαφορετικο απο αυτο της μαγιας που δινουμε σαν συμπληρτωμα διατροφης .δεν ξερω αν αυτο του ψωμιου ειναι μη παθογονο (οσο ειναι ζωντανο βεβαια )
αλευρι βρωμης θα βρεις στα βιολογικα συσκευασμενο και δεν μου εχει μαμουνιασει ποτε .ετσι οπως ειναι συσκευασμενο το ριχνεις και μια μερα στην καταψυξη και εισαι ηρεμος 

τα 12 αυγα δινουν πρωτεινη πολυ πανω απο 20 % στο αποτελεσμα .αν δεις μια γνωστη ετοιμη  και με αυξημενη πρωτεινη σε σχεση με αλλες
http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...1643&pro=21645

εχει γυρω στο 17 % .τοσο εχω δει καπου εγκριτα (δεν το εχω προχειρο ) οτι ειναι και οι αναγκες στους νεοσσους καναρινιων .αν δωσεις παραπανω πρωτεινη αρκετα ,πρεπει να δινεις παραλληλα πιο ελαφρυ σε λιπαρους σπορους μιγμα (που παραλληλα εχουν και αρκετη πρωτεινη ) αλλιως κουραζονται νεφρα και συκωτι ,για να τις μεταβολισουν .αν ομως δινεις πχ ενα μιγμα 70 % κεχρι και 30 % βρωμη χωρις λιπαρο σπορο εισαι μια χαρα (με την προυποθεση οτι εκει θελεις σιγουρα λιπαρα οξεα στην αυγοτροφη .το μουρουνελαιο ωμο ισως σε καλυπτει .ομως σε πολυ σοβαρη πηγη εχω βρει οτι δεν ειναι το ιδανικοτερο σαν συμπληρωμα και ισως επικινδυνο

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/av...nutrition1.pdf

Sources of Vitamin A
The vitamin A content of animals varies. Vitamin A levels
in invertebrates are extremely low (Table 4.1.7).
4
Fish
store large amounts of vitamin A in the liver and fatty tissue. *Supplementation with cod liver oil is not recommended.* Seeds and nuts are generally low in
carotenoids (Table 4.1.8), while some fruits can provide
large quantities (Table 4.1.9).



http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/ampa/31.pdf
(σελιδα 851 δεξια στη μεση 2η παραγραφο .δεν με αφηνει να κανω copy)

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολύ επιστημονικά τα λέτε ρε παιδιά..... Προσωπικά δύσκολα σας πιάνω !! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα  Βρήκε ο ένας καθηγητής τον άλλο βλέπω !!!*  ::

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ τα ελληνικα δεν νομιζω να ειναι επιστημονικα .η ξενη παραπομπη σε μεταφραση google που καταφερα να βρω ,λεει αυτα για το μουρουνελαιο

<< Κοιλιακή διάβρωση μπορεί να συμβεί σε πουλιά τρέφονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό τα πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα (όπως αυτά που βρίσκονται στο μουρουνέλαιο), αν δεν τα λιπαρά οξέα που προστατεύονται από την κατάλληλη διαιτητική επίπεδο της βιταμίνης Ε. "Gizzerosine» έχει συνδεθεί με εξέλκωση κοιλίας σε πουλερικά τρέφονται θερμαινόμενη ιχθυάλευρα. Λόγω αυτών των-προβλημάτων, δεν είναι τα λάδια από συκώτια ψαριών συνιστάται ως συστατικά της τροφής για τα πουλιά συντροφιάς. >>

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Με παρεξήγησες βρε Δημήτρη !! τσ τσ τσ τσ χαριτολογώντας είπα ότι δεν σας πιάνω !!! Ασφαλώς και είναι κατανοητά όλα τα παραπάνω απλά μου αρέσει έτσι όπως πάει η κουβέντα με 2 "δυνατά ψαγμένα μυαλά"  !! *  ::

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ πολλες φορες παρασυρομαι στην προσπαθεια μου ,αυτα που λεω να δειχνω με πηγες οτι εχουν βαση ,να δινω δυσκολονοητες πληροφοριες και για αυτο ανησυχησα μηπως και εδω συμβαινει το ιδιο .για μενα ειναι σημαντικο να μην λεω πραγματα να τα καταλαβαινω εγω και 2-3 αλλα η πλειονοτητα των μελων

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Λεκιθίνη της σόγιας, φυτική πρωτεΐνη πολύ καλής ποιότητος (αν και μεταλλαγμένη), και γαλακτοματοποιητης παράλληλα εξ ίσου καλός.
Μα δεν θελω άλλη φυτική πρωτεΐνη,την ζωική θέλω να δώσω γρήγορα,
και για γαλακτοματοποιητη δεν ενδιαφέρομαι, γράφω ότι το νισεστέ κάνει παράλληλα και για αυτό.( έχει τεράστια απορροφητικότητα υγρών)
Έκτος του ότι θέλω να δώσω τα συστατικά του καλαμποκιού, μέσω του νισεστέ,και τεχνικά  χωρίς αυτό το μιγμα θα ήθελε ίσως παραπάνω από διπλασία ποσότητα κουάκερ για να ομογενοποιηθουν τα υγρά, άρα και αλλαγή του στόχου και της ανάλυσης.

Τίποτα δεν πεθαίνει με 25-30 % υγρασία (τόσο περίπου έχει το μιγμα ψημένο προτού κρυώσει) 

*αλευρι βρωμης θα βρεις στα βιολογικα συσκευασμενο και δεν μου εχει μαμουνιασει ποτε 
*Είναι φυσιολογικό να μην μαμουνιαση;;;
αυτός είναι ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιώ κουάκερ σε συσκευασία αζώτου (για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν σε 100% κενό οξυγόνου, δεν ζει τίποτα,στις συσκευασίες εισερχόμενο το άζωτο,σαν πιο βαρύ , σπρώχνει το οξυγόνο προς τα έξω ,και επικρατεί εντός μόνον άζωτο,και σε αυτό το περιβάλλον δεν ζει τίποτα.)

*τα 12 αυγα δινουν πρωτεινη πολυ πανω απο 20 % στο αποτελεσμα .αν δεις μια γνωστη ετοιμη και με αυξημενη πρωτεινη σε σχεση με αλλες
http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...1643&pro=21645
*
Δεν γνωρίζω δεν απαντώ ,μην με οργανώνεις Δημητρη.


*το μουρουνελαιο ωμο ισως σε καλυπτει .ομως σε πολυ σοβαρη πηγη εχω βρει οτι δεν ειναι το ιδανικοτερο σαν συμπληρωμα και ισως επικινδυνο

*Από εξ ίσου σοβαρές πηγές , πολλά χρόνια ακούγαμε , ότι το μαλαθυο στα σιτηρά επιτρέπετε,πριν από λίγες εβδομάδες έμαθα ότι τελικά απαγορεύτηκε.
Έκτος αυτού η πηγή σου μιλά για υπερκατανάλωση εστιάζει μάλλον σε κότες <=> μεγάλα διατροφικά συμφέροντα,και γιατί όχι στοχευμένη προσπάθεια αλλαγής διατροφικής ρουτίνας για ευνόητους λόγους .

----------


## jk21

το καλαμποκι το προτιμω κιτρινο σαν αλευρι ή σαν πολεντα να εχει και τη λουτεινη του 

με θερμοκρασιες ψησιματος 180 βαθμων και για πανω απο μιση ωρα , λιγο χλωμο να μην πεθαινουν οι μικροοργανισμοι .απλα υπαρχουν οι συνθηκες (αν δεν φυγει η υγρασια ,που ετσι κι αλλιως εγω ξαναδημιουργω για να εχω αφραταδα οταν την δινω ) τυχον επιμολυνσεις εξωτερικες να αναπτυχθουν περαιτερω 

αυτο με το ποσοστο πρωτεινης ειναι σημαντικοτατο ! ειπαμε νεφρα και συκωτι δεν αντεχουν ειδικα αν ειναι νεοσσων .μεσοπροθεσμα ...

η πηγη ΝΙΚΟ ειναι κτηνιατρικου περιεχομενου  εγκυκλοπαιδεια 

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/cam.html

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/chapters.html

(καλο διαβασμα ! )

----------


## panos70

τελικα παρηγγειλα δυο μονοκιλα της cede για κοκκινα και δυο μονοκιλα της cede για ασπρα ..........τουλαχιστον ξερω οτι θα τα φανε σιγουρα και με καλη διαθεση ,μολις τα παρω στα χερια μου θα ανεβασω τι περιεχουν

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημήτρη μου ζήτησες κάτι (χαλαρά) http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...001:01:EL:HTML

Και εγώ σε αγαπάω,
καλό ξενύχτι, γ...ω την τρέλα μας ,θα με διώξει η γυναίκα μου.

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ δεν βρισκω το που αναφερει αν ειναι υποχρεωτικη η αναγραφη των πρωτων υλων ή οχι στην συσκευασια .αυτο ειναι για το πως γινεται η αναλυση απο εταιριες ελεγχου .αλλο πραγμα 


επειδη ομως οπως ξερεις δεν ησυχαζω

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...615:EN:razz:DF

Article 5c
1. All feed materials used in the compound feedingstuff shall be
listed by their specific names.
2. The listing of feed materials for feedingstuffs shall be subject to
the following rules:
(a) *compound feedingstuffs intended for animals other than pets:*
*(i) listing of feed materials for feedingstuffs with an indication, in*
*descending order, of the percentages by weight present in the*
*compound feedingstuff;*
(ii) as regards the above percentages, a tolerance of ± 15 % of the
declared value shall be permitted;
(b) compound feedingstuffs intended for pets: listing of feed materials
for feedingstuffs either indicating the amount contained or naming
them in descending order by weight.
*3. In the case of compound feedingstuffs intended for pets, the indication of the specific name of the feed material for feedingstuffs may be*
*replaced by the name of the category to which the feed material for*
*feedingstuffs belongs, with reference to the categories grouping several*
*feed materials established in accordance with Article 10(a).*
Use of one of these two forms of declaration shall exclude use of the
other save where one of the feed materials for feedingstuffs used
belongs to none of the categories which have been defined; in that
case, the feed material for feedingstuffs, designated by its specific
name, shall be mentioned in descending order by weight in relation
to the categories.
4*. The labelling of compound feedingstuffs for pets may also draw*
*attention by a specific declaration to the presence or low content of one*
*or more feed materials for feedingstuffs, which are essential for characterising a feedingstuff*. In such a case, the minimum or maximum
content, expressed in terms of percentage by weight of the feed
material(s) incorporated, shall be clearly indicated either opposite the
declaration drawing special attention to the feed material(s) or in the list
of feed materials by mentioning the feed material(s) and the percentage
(s) by weight concerned opposite the corresponding category of feed
materials.






πραγματι για τα ζωα συντροφιας η αναγραφη αναλυτικων συστατικων δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικη ,σε αντιθεση με ζωα που προοριζονται για τροφη του ανθρωπου ..... με λιγα λογια οτι τρωμε μας νοιαζει ... για τα αλλα στα ... παλια μας τα παπουτσια

----------


## jk21

οπως το πες γ...ω την τρελα μας

----------


## Picard

Εγω που ασχολουμαι με υβριδια δινω dolce forno golden spinus με 5,5€ το κιλο σε καναρινια και καρδερινες,αρκετα ευχαριστημενος,με αυτην εβγαλα πουλακια αλλωστε.....τωρα οσο αναφορα τις αλλες δυο cede και orlux η ζυγαρια γερνει προς cede μερια,πιο ποιοτικες κατα τη γνωμη μου....

----------

